# Importing fruits and vegetables to Europe countries from Egypt



## H.S (Feb 29, 2016)

Dear friend , 
How can i import fruits and vegetables from Egypt to European countries


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't live in Europe, but travel very frequently (every 4-5 weeks) from the US, or used to before COVID. Of course the answer is a resounding NO you cannot, hence, why no one is answering your question. If they are canned fruit, then perhaps yes, but either way, you must declare any fruits and vegetables. Are you talking about on a visit, or as a business, BTW? If the latter, then I would not be able to offer any information.


----------

